# How about mariadb?



## benben159 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm running a web and database server on FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT. Instead of mysql, I chose mariadb. And when I'm installing php5-mysqli, the installation fails. Are there any workarounds?


----------



## da1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, one (good) thing would be to post the errors and maybe someone can give you some hints .

Not to be rude or anything, but last I checked, we have no psychics here and therefore, we cannot guess what kind of errors you might be getting or the way you try to install that package .


----------



## nORKy (Jun 7, 2011)

What is the error? I use Mariadb and phpmyadmin (mysqli) and I have no problems.


----------

